# [After Effects] perspektivischer Bildlauf



## krumax (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leude,
ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich am Ende doch noch auf die Forumhilfe zurückgreifen würde, aber ich kriegs einfach nicht hin. Es ist zum Haareraufen!!

Folgendes Problem:
Ich hab eine compo mit einem Hintergrundbild. Auf diesem Bild ist eine Straßenecke zu sehen. Ich möchte ein Videofootage an der Hauswand entlanggleiten lassen, sodass man
1. die persektivische Verzerrung des Videos an der Wand durch die Bildtiefe sieht und 
2. der Lauf des Videos über die Hauswandecke (bzw. Falte) zu sehen ist.

Was hab ich schon hingekriegt:
Die perspektivische Verzerrung über die Zeit ist kein Problem. Ich hab mein Projekt zunächst mit einer simplen Textebene ausprobiert, da das Videomaterial im Foto dann doch etwas zu rechenintesiv gewesen ist. 

Was geht nicht:
Ich habe versucht die Hauswandecke, an der sich die Perspektive des Textlaufs auf der Wand ändert, zu maskieren. Meine Idee war 2 Clips zu machen. Im ersten läuft der Beispieltext perspektivisch verzehrt bis zur Hauswandecke und dann in eine Maske hinein, sodass der Text genau an dieser Ecke verschwindet. KEIN PROBLEM
Dann dachte ich, ich könnte den weiteren Textlauf an der Wand entlang genauso gestalten  sprich einfach wieder eine Maske von der Wand erstellen, wo der Text eben langgelaufen ist und aus dieser Maske den Text rauslaufen lassen. 
Da komm ich aber so ins Gerangel mit den Masken, dass ich irgendwie das ganze nich hinkrieg. Da ist die eine Maske über der anderen. Ich sehe immer nur einen Textlauf aber nicht beide. Das synchroniesieren der Clips, sodass der Text geschlossen über die Ecke gleitet ist ganz schön schwierig, wenn ich mir denke, dass es nicht die letzte Ecke ist, die  ich zu bewältigen hab.

Gibt's ne schickere Methode (vielleicht ohne dieses Maskengefrickel), um einfach einen Text bzw. Videofootage an um eine Hauswandecke laufen zu lassen ? Die AfterFX Hilfe hat mir nicht wirklich geholfen und im Internet hab ich nix ergoogeln können. 

Ich nutze After Effects 7 Pro.

Vielen Dank für mögliche Hilfe
Max


----------



## meta_grafix (1. Juni 2007)

Moin,

probiere es mal mit displacement Maps aus. Vielleicht hilft Dir auch folgender Link:

1. Link

Gruß


----------



## krumax (1. Juni 2007)

Danke für den Link.
Scheint ne Variante zu sein, dennoch gibts Probleme mit dieser Methode, weil ich kaum Sättigungs-, Helligkeits-, etc.-Werte hab, die ich fürs Displacing nutzen könnte.

Mist ... ich mach ma weiter ... Ich habs jetzt auch geschafft mit Masken den Textlauf zu erzeugen, doch nur in zwei separaten Kompos. Jeweils eine Kompo für eine Seite vor bzw. nach der Straßenecke im Hintergrundbild. Doch das Timing dieser Clips ist superschwer und sehr sehr umständlich.


----------



## meta_grafix (1. Juni 2007)

Moin,

die Map o. Map's kannst Du doch leicht selbst erzeugen.

Gruß


----------



## krumax (1. Juni 2007)

hmm ... Ich hab ehrlich gesagt noch nicht wirklich mit solchen maps gearbeitet.
Ich habs jetzt aber hingekriegt. Ich hab die Szene soweit 2D gelassen und den einen Teil des Bildes, der an besagter Ecke vorbeischleichen soll als 3D Ebene in die Szene gebracht. Dann hab ich den 3D Krams einfach durch das Hintergrundbild hindurch animiert und an genau der Stelle eine zweite Kompo drüber gelegt, die dann die andere Bildbewegung an der anderen Seite der Hauswandecke verdeutlichen soll. Auch das Timing der beiden zusammengehörenden jedoch voneinander separierten Kompos klappte ausgezeichnet. Somit hab ich am Ende ein 2D Plane in den dritten Raumgebracht und die perspektivische Verzerrung vorgetäuscht ... 

Juchuuu!!

danke nochma
gruß


----------



## meta_grafix (1. Juni 2007)

Glückwunsch!

Zeig mal...

Gruß


----------



## krumax (2. Juni 2007)

jo ich zeigs ma wenns feddich is ... kommt dann noch sound dazu


----------



## meta_grafix (5. Juni 2007)

Moin,

setz den thread mal auf 'Erledigt'.

Gruß


----------

